# سؤال ؟ ماهو الفرق بين الكاثوليك والبروتستانت والاقباط والارذوذكس



## محمد الشيخ (19 نوفمبر 2006)

ما هو الفرق بين الاقباط والكاثوليك والارذوذكس والبروتستانت والكلدان بصراحة انا ارى جميع هذه التسميات ولا اعرف الفرق بين هذه المسميات
ارجو تفصيل الجواب وايضاح الفروق 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Fadie (20 نوفمبر 2006)

فروق فى طقوس العبادة فقط ليس اكثر


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع مكرر

لو سمحتم ايه الفرق بين الكاثوليك والارثوذكس ؟


----------

